# Breeding Fronts



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

how do you do it?
Thinking about getting these..
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Home-living/Pets-animals/Fish/Fish/auction-136727987.htm


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are mouthbrooders. You can strip females, but you shouldn't have to. You could just leave the holding females in the tank or move them to "brooding tanks". You do need a large group in a large tank or you will have aggression issues. Why don't you ask the seller about them.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

605 is alot even for 9 of them. Why not get 3"ers from a lfs for 300$ and grow em out?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hes in New Zealand. I can't importing fish there as cheap. I'd rather he go catch some local fish and send them here.


----------



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

also they are illegal imports.
we can have them but not import them.
So what thesse guys are a good deal.
The young sell for around $50-75ea when you can find them.


----------

